# First week of April for my baby!!



## Latrine (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm very excited .. I'm hoping I can get some baby pictures tomorrow to help me pick one out.. I may be having her delivered since car rides are still very painful for me.. Sooooo excited !!!

Plenty of time for all the cage stuff to arrive.. 

I may wait to meet her to decide on a name but I've been thinking of 'Charlotte ' and calling her Charlie for short.. But we'll see!!! 
So excited OMG! 


- Sarah


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

Exciting!!


----------

